# 2004 Allroad Starting Problem



## 8bit (Jan 28, 2007)

Has anyone heard of this, or a solution to it? My Audi dealers service dept can't figure it out (Paul Miller Audi, NJ).
Here is the symptom ('04 Allroad 6 speed manual). 
It has developed an intermittent problem starting. Aproximately 19 out of 20 times it starts fine... but 1 out of 20, you turn the key and nothing happens... no clicks, no engine turning, just silence... and a few times it has left me stranded, having to call a tow truck. 
After Audi couldn't fix it (because they couldn't recreate the problem) I took it to my local mechanic. He claimed it was a sensor/switch used when the clutch pedal is pressed in. It ran fine for two weeks, then the problem resurfaced... leaving my wife and three kids stranded (twice!) 
Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2004 Allroad Starting Problem (8bit)*

dunno if there is a tsb out for the 2.7T, but i have a MkV GTI and i had the same kinda of problem...kinda. never left me stranded as it would eventually start up, but it ended up being a sensor of some sort. try looking to see if there is a tsb, coz i told the dealer specifically when i took it in, otherwise they woudlnt have done anything for me either, and that was only because they couldnt "recreate the problem" it eventually did it for them after i took it out for a few minutes and then it did it for them once the engine was warm.
i know this doesnt probably help you, but check out for a TSB

_Quote, originally posted by *8bit* »_Has anyone heard of this, or a solution to it? My Audi dealers service dept can't figure it out (Paul Miller Audi, NJ).
Here is the symptom ('04 Allroad 6 speed manual). 
It has developed an intermittent problem starting. Aproximately 19 out of 20 times it starts fine... but 1 out of 20, you turn the key and nothing happens... no clicks, no engine turning, just silence... and a few times it has left me stranded, having to call a tow truck. 
After Audi couldn't fix it (because they couldn't recreate the problem) I took it to my local mechanic. He claimed it was a sensor/switch used when the clutch pedal is pressed in. It ran fine for two weeks, then the problem resurfaced... leaving my wife and three kids stranded (twice!) 
Any info would be much appreciated.


----------

